
Slackers - dwaxe
https://backchannel.com/slackers-1bae2d344e5f?source=rss----d16afa0ae7c---4
======
brudgers
The idea of slack versus high efficiency reminds me of this short piece about
queuing theory:

[http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2008/10/21/what-happens-
when-y...](http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2008/10/21/what-happens-when-you-add-
a-new-teller/)

